# Happy Birthday Announcements R.I.P.



## 2twenty2




----------



## Macboatmaster

Alright I will be the first to ask
RIP - who or what


----------



## 2twenty2

Macboatmaster said:


> Alright I will be the first to ask
> RIP - *who* or _what_


*Nobody*. _Birthday announcements have been taken away._


----------



## Macboatmaster

Got it I knew that - and saw the offered reason
Privacy
However as Mark pointed out to vsadmin it was the choice of the member
I must have been on a go slow - not connecting your RIP to that reason.


----------



## plodr

Sadly more things have been lost than gained with the move to the "Fora" platform by VerticalScope.
I go to several forums running XenForo software and they are not the mess that this site is.


----------



## 2twenty2

Macboatmaster said:


> Got it I knew that - and saw the offered reason
> *Privacy*
> However as Mark pointed out to vsadmin it was the choice of the member
> I must have been on a go slow - not connecting your RIP to that reason.


Privacy laws in Canada are pretty strict. I guess company just protecting themselves.


----------



## flavallee

plodr said:


> Sadly more things have been lost than gained with the move to the "Fora" platform by VerticalScope.
> I go to several forums running XenForo software and they are not the mess that this site is.


I don't know if it's because of all the changes that have been made since the takeover, but I've been posting a lot less often than I used to.


----------



## Macboatmaster

flavallee said:


> I don't know if it's because of all the changes that have been made since the takeover, but I've been posting a lot less often than I used to.


So have some other members
and some have not been online for weeks


----------



## Gr3iz

There isn't the warm, fuzzy feeling there used to be ...


----------



## managed

If a birthday is posted how is that a breach of privacy ? It only happens if the person's profile includes their birth date, which they provide themselves, so removing the birth date will stop it.


----------



## Gr3iz

"My mind's made up! Don't confuse me with facts!" ;-)


----------



## Macboatmaster

Allan
You are a bit late with the question it has already been asked
Privacy
However as Mark pointed out to vsadmin it was the choice of the member

Please see post 257 onwards
(65) Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live! | Page 13 | Tech Support Guy (techguy.org)


----------



## Macboatmaster

Slightly off topic but you may have noticed that








Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


What is exactly is a Access to Premium Forums Exclusive access to premium-only discussions What forums are off-limits to regular members, other than the virus/malware removal forum. Here is a link to the benefits of a Premium Membership here on the site -...




www.techguy.org




this thread has now been closed
see the last post

*SO clearly matters such as the birthdays which contributed to the friendly aspects of the site and other issues raised by various members are going NOWHERE - under the new owners*

Perhaps birthday wishes will have to be taken from previous such threads on that forum.


----------



## managed

Macboatmaster said:


> Allan
> You are a bit late with the question it has already been asked
> Privacy
> However as Mark pointed out to vsadmin it was the choice of the member
> 
> Please see post 257 onwards
> (65) Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live! | Page 13 | Tech Support Guy (techguy.org)


Thanks for the info. Seems like they will not change this.


----------



## RT

I also pointed out that birthday displays were once a members choice.

I get the "privacy" issues, but if you were ask most anyone here, they'd tell you their age without hesitation...
...uh, or lie about it  
But you never had to ask, as that info was often freely given. And having done so, no harm came to them, thee or me that was reported that I know of.
But I'm just a mere speck in the community.

Demographics maybe, swept up by the robots.
When Mr Cermak was at the the helm, I never gave it but a scant thought, trusting his (and the staff's) overseeing the welfare of the site while protecting privacy, for both members and customers.


----------

